# Want to know about poop colour;what colour/concentration represents diseases ..



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everyone , 
I want to know about the colour of a pigeons poop.Well  We all knoW its greenish. But yellowish,white mixed with green and a few other colour of poop are common.What I Wanted to knoW is which colors exactly say that the pigeon is doing fine and which colors represent that the pigeon is diseased( paratyphoid or other diseases).Runny poops r also common so I also want to know about the concentration of normal poop and of an sick pigeons poop ? 

Thank You


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Unfortunately it is not quite that easy....but, here are some very basic observations which seem to hold true:

1) Any blood specks is always serious

2) Watery poops with stringy dark solids and no white often indicates some sort of infection or parasite (although you will also see this in a female about to lay eggs, and in this instance it's nothing to worry about).

3) If the 'white' part is actually yellow, this usually indicates infection.

4) Tight, hard, ball-like poops with very little liquid usually indicates dehydration.

5) Bright green is never good...possible renal or gut issues.

6) 'Starvation poops' look like dark brown 'pudding', and (obviously) tend to be small.

Again, these are generalizations...but at least the beginning of some sort of guide....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link they may be of more help.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/poops-what-do-they-really-mean-34468.html


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

thank you for the link...i've never read that post...its helpful..


----------

